# Bonn and Nuremberg on the way to Austria



## spence (May 25, 2008)

Hello,

I am off very soon and really not as prepared as usual. Work can get in the way!

can anybody recommend a site / stop for the night around Bonn and Nuremberg?

Also I have a 4250kg Euro 5 Scout and have not applied for a LEZ!
Can i do this easily within Germany. I will take my V5 etc with me.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

For your Umwelt Sticker, just take your V5 into any main dealer (Fiat etc) along with a crisp 5euro note and they will sort it.
You can also go to TÜV and Dekra outlets (German equivalent of MOT stations) and they will issue them as well.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-43830-umwelt-zone-summary-amp-faqs.html

Pete


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Steve,
If you have children this is well worth a visit on your route. We visited this about 8yrs ago and it's up there with Disney.

http://www.playmobil.co.uk/on/demandware.store/Sites-GB-Site/en_GB/Page-Show?cid=START_ZIRNDORF


----------



## biggsy216 (Jun 19, 2012)

*Nuremberg stop*

Re: Nuremberg. If you just want a stop for a night or two, there is a free stop at Volkspark Marienberg, which is basically a small parking area on the edge of the park that houses the arena where Hitler held Nazi party rallies. It is some 10 minutes away from a U-bahn station, so it's easy to get into Nuremberg centre, and there is a dump point at a Shell garage a minute or so up the road (there's also a small shop there for essentials. Coordinates are N49 28 30/E11 5 40. We stayed there last December when we went to the Christmas market, and it was fine. Obviously, no facilities.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Nuremberg stop*

Hi!



biggsy216 said:


> ... there is a free stop at Volkspark Marienberg, which is basically a small parking area on the edge of the park that houses the arena where Hitler held Nazi party rallies.


The stellplatz you describe is NOT "Volkspark Marienberg", but "Dutzendteich". Dutzendteich's coordinates are 49.42278,11.107222, which is south-east of the city centre.

Volkspark Marienberg is located north of the city centre, details can be found here. Marienberg is a bit more quiet than Dutzendteich, but the U-bahn is further away. Though there is a bus connection to the city centre.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## biggsy216 (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Nuremberg stop.*

Dead right Boff. My mistake and thanks for the correction. Shows there are plenty of stops in Nuremberg.

Spence, if you go onto the Camper Contact website and put "Nurnberg" (NB: not Nuremberg) into the search box you'll see plenty of others.


----------



## dmet (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi Spence, we stayed here Ziegelsteinstraße 195, Nuremberg, Germany. in may on our way to Austria, if you have a meal in the pub/restaurant its free to stay the night in the car park, ehu is on a meter but fresh water if free, we had a very nice meal there and the beer is good to. I would say its best to phone up and ask if they will have room on the date that you would be staying and to give your name to book a space

tel number +49 911 522020

Dave


----------

